# Cleaning RCA Connectors



## jpr703

Just taking a quick survery to see who cleans their RCA connectors and jacks and what they use to clean them.


----------



## bigshot

rubbing alcohol?

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Salt Peanuts

Caig ProGold and DeoxIT (ProGold is now called DeoxIT Gold).


----------



## star882

Compressed air, followed by contact cleaner if it's really dirty. Then I plug it in and twist it a little to scrape off any oxidation.


----------



## jpr703

I've used alcohol before but I've never tried anything else. Can anyone comment on whether or not Dexoit or other branded cleaners are worth the money?


----------



## jpr703

I just ordered a used set of Chord Chorus RCAs so any advice on how to get them nice and spiffy would be appreciated!


----------



## bigshot

If rubbing alcohol isn't good enough, spit on them and wipe them on your shirt. It's pretty much the same thing.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Zorander

A spray of contact cleaner or a wipe with tissue dabbed in rubbing alcohol, whichever one is closest to me.


----------



## White Fox

*99%* Isopropyl. There, I'm special...


----------



## drubrew

Ditto on the Caig ProGold and DeoxIT. I have used this stuff for years with excellent results.
 you can get it at Parts Express.


----------



## jayB

I use the Caig as well.


----------



## jpr703

Which type of the Caig do you guys use: the spray, the brush on, or one of the others?


----------



## drubrew

The spray will penetrate hard to reach areas.


----------



## djbnh

I also use Deoxit on my RCAs. Additionally, after cleaning, I use Walker SST contact enhancer. I used to use ProGold, but in my applications, with my gear and to my ears, there's no comparison between SST and ProGold.


----------



## Csericks

I cast another vote for Caig ProGold and DeoxIT.


----------



## mysticaldodo

What about those anti static cleaning sprays?


----------



## jpr703

Thanks guys. I ordered some Dexoit and ProGold from MusiciansFriend and I'll give them a shot. I'm really interested to see what they'll do not only for RCAs but for dirty NOS tube pins!


----------



## warpdriver

Progold for gold connectors and Deoxit for connection is definitely the way to go. Alcohol can be slightly corrosive for gold connectors.


----------



## djbnh

FYI - try applying SST on tube pins according to the SST directions; please follow the Walker site directions. I sanded the pins gently, then used Deoxit, then the SST. It's a pain on 12AX7/5751 pins, at least with my eyes, but well worth the effort. You can always peruse 6moons about SST, too.

 Happy listening!

 [edit: added link]


----------



## PeeeMeS

I find urine to sound the best


----------



## Ticky

I actually use a small eraser (the white types that you use to rub pencil marks) to rub off the blackish stain lines on the connectors - I assume those stains are oxidization. I wipe the connectors with just plain kleenex. After that, I apply Pro Gold. 

 The eraser part came from an article I read sometime ago. I can't remember if its was Stereophile, Stereo Review or Audio. It works well enough.


----------

